# Identifying Help & Assistance



## middle.road (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey gang, anyone have any idea what this tank is? There is a white waxy substance inside it the 
consistency of paste wax and smells like lacquer thinner, brake cleaner, and solvent.
A tug on the ball chain raises the spring plunger and it opens on the bottom.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dlane (Nov 3, 2015)

These are the only thumbnail pics that work correctly on the site


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 3, 2015)

maybe if we can figure what it clamps onto will help---the release chain is pretty long----my guess would be on a floor buffer to release liquid wax when needed----just a guess to start with----Dave


----------



## middle.road (Nov 5, 2015)

That might just be it! Perhaps that's what the beige 'paste' is inside the tank - Aged floor wax. I'm thinking that what the smell is.
Google isn't returning any images - that doesn't happen very often.
I was hoping it was a much sought after tank for..., well anything, and I get a floor polisher tank - hehe.


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 5, 2015)

Dan---that was just my guess---maybe other members will come up with the actual use----it still is a nice little tank that could be used for many things--you better hang onto it


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 5, 2015)

Could possibly be an add on tank for soap on a pressure washer.


----------



## derf (Nov 6, 2015)

It has that vintage look about it like it was made in the 60's. I think it would look right at home on my old  Walker Turner drill press as a cutting oil dispenser. Run a flexible nozzle off the dump spout,... need a shot of oil, pull the chain. COOL!


----------

